# DLL Einbinden?



## lordfritte (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo wie bindet man eine DLL Datei in C++ ein? Ich habe schon was gesucht, aber die Anleitungen beziehen sich alle nur auf den Microsoft Compiler oder .NET.

Als Compiler benutze ich MinGW.


----------



## cesupa (21. Juli 2007)

Ist unter C++ eigentlich recht einfach, du brauchst für die DLL nur eine Klasse und eine Lib. Die Klasse bindest du wie jede andere ein und unter den Compiler-Parametern fügst du die Lib-Datei hinzu. Dann müsste es funktionieren.

Gruß
cesupa


----------



## lordfritte (21. Juli 2007)

ähm es ist nur eine *.DLL und eine *.def, sonst nichts.
Und wie man eine Lib-Datei in MinGW hinzufügt, keine Ahnung.

Ich überlege aber gerade ob ich nicht doch auf Visual C++ und .NET umsteige.


----------



## cesupa (21. Juli 2007)

Naja, also ich glaube mal da wäre es am Besten wenn du dir im Internet eine Doku zu der DLL suchst und damit eine Klasse zu der DLL erstellst. Wenn du z.B.: den Dev-C++ verwendest musst ein neues DLL-Projekt starten und dort deine Klasse einfügen, dann müsste er die Lib automatisch generieren, diese kannst du dann über die Parameteroptionen hinzufügen. Ich bin mir bei dem Ganzen aber leider nicht sicher, da ich sowas auch noch nicht gemacht habe.

Gruß
cesupa


----------



## lordfritte (21. Juli 2007)

ähm aber ich möchte keine DLL erstellen, sondern eine fertige einbinden.


----------



## cesupa (22. Juli 2007)

Naja, und zu dieser DLL brauchst du eine Klasse, die du dann in dein Programm einbindest. Diese Klasse musst du selber erstellen. Und damit du weißt, was in die Klasse alles rein muss, schaust du dir die Doku zu der DLL an.


----------



## FBIagent (22. Juli 2007)

cesupa hat gesagt.:


> Naja, und zu dieser DLL brauchst du eine Klasse



Wer sagt das?

@lordfritte:
Wenn bei der DLL keine Header dabei ist, da gibt es doch bestimmt auch eine DOKU.
Wie cesupa schon sagte schau dir diese an. Sind in der DLL Funktionen exportiert?
Dann schau dir mal

```
HMODULE LoadLibraryA(LPCSTR lpLibFileName) -> http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms684175.aspx
FARPROC GetProcAdress(HMODULE hModule, LPCSTR lpProcName) -> http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms683212.aspx
BOOL FreeLibrary(HMODULE hLibModule) -> http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms683152.aspx
```
an.

Ich bin mir nur grad unsicher ob dies auch mit Klassen funktionieren würde.

Best wishes
FBIagent


----------



## lordfritte (22. Juli 2007)

ja muss ich mal gucken, ich versuche die DLL von SQLite einzubinden.


----------



## cesupa (22. Juli 2007)

SQLite? Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht kann man sich die nötigen Pakete mit dem Dev-C++ runterladen. Einfach mal unter "Pakete/Updates" überprüfen.

Gruß
cesupa


----------

